# Wallet - Ajouter cartes autres



## phcm64100 (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

j ai ajouté ma CB dans wallet et je peux payer avec 

mais comment ajouter d autres cartes , secu, fnac etc .....
je n ai que ces options

merci


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2022)

Il faut que l'application de la carte que tu souhaites rajouter comporte cette option. Ce qui est rarement le cas


----------



## edenpulse (25 Septembre 2022)

Tu peux desfois en trouver/générer certaines depuis ce site.
Il te faut remplir tes infos dessus (le tout sur safari sur iOS) et il te génère une carte.
Mais tu ne pourras pas mettre ta carte de sécu hein.









						PassWallet - La fidélité simplifiée, générateur pour Apple Wallet
					

Générateur de cartes de fidélités sur iPhone, pour l'application Wallet. Toutes vos cartes de fidélité deviennent virtuelles et toujours sous la main.




					passwallet.app


----------



## ericse (25 Septembre 2022)

Tu as aussi une App qui prends en charge les cartes de fidélité sans les mettre dans le Wallet : https://stocardapp.com/fr/fr


----------



## mathieu_07 (29 Octobre 2022)

Dans ce sujet, il y a un recensement des enseignes qui proposent une carte officielle dans Wallet : https://forums.macg.co/threads/application-wallet.1315447/
Pour les enseignes qui n'ont toujours pas compris l'intérêt du Wallet, il y a PassWallet cité plus haut !


----------

